# Die Cast bay window caboose



## shempsledder (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello, I am a new user. I have a die cast Gauge 1 caboose that my Father purchased back in 1985 from Delton Locomotive works. I spoke with the former owner of Delton and he couldn't remember who it was that he got the car from other than he got about 5 from this guy who lived in Albany, Ny.Delton put their trucks and couplers on them. I'm trying to find out what the company was and a value associated with it since my Father passed away back in 2005 and now I have his collection.

I wish I could upload pictures on this site but I don't see where I can do that.

Any help would be terrrific!

Thanks in advance!

Shemp.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Randall made several aluminum die cast cars. Last I spoke with him, about 1-2 years ago, he had a few parts left but little more. I have streamliners and heavyweights from his line. Don't know if he made anything else. On my home 'puter I might still have an email address for him. If so I'll post it later this evening. 

Andre`


----------



## shempsledder (Nov 13, 2008)

Great..Thanks!!! 

P.S. I added the caboose as my avitar...


----------



## shempsledder (Nov 13, 2008)

Link to picture.....




http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr248/shempsledder/DSCN1987.jpg


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, couldn't locate the email or info. From the looks of it it they were no the same mfg. Anyway. Randall's cars were, if you will forgive me, not as crudely cast. 

Andre`


----------



## shempsledder (Nov 13, 2008)

I appriciate you checking on it! 

Thanks for your effort!


----------



## shempsledder (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm still working on this..any help would be great!

Thanks!!


----------

